# my custom/rat bike ,



## walter branche (Nov 9, 2012)

here are some of my things going on an early 24 inch schwinn,walter branche ,velocipede ventures florida 












suicide knob,bell and grip,wood handlebars ,girl rider(nut cracker) mounted on seat post,wild boar tusks seat edge trim ,pedals made from highwheel bicycle hand grips and dominos ,,1927 pontiac radiator cap brass indian dresses off the handle bar clamp ,,  thanks walter branche


----------

